# The DBT group..........



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely.. positively my favorite water turtles. The ONLY water turtles I have or probly will have [ ??? ]

It took over 60+ pics to get 6. In the split-second between pressing the shutter and taking the pic.... they are gone.....






They love to play in the filter "exhaust" and had to see what I was doing





What faces -
















Basking pics coming in a few....

Terry K


----------



## Dane (Mar 29, 2010)

They are gorgeous! How big are they? Where did you get them from? DBTs are the only species of turtle that I will ever own as well. I used to have a male and female northerns but sadly had to sell them when I went off to college- for some reason the University of Minnesota doesn't like 125 gallon aquariums in their dorms.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 29, 2010)

Dane said:


> They are gorgeous! How big are they? Where did you get them from? DBTs are the only species of turtle that I will ever own as well. I used to have a male and female northerns but sadly had to sell them when I went off to college- for some reason the University of Minnesota doesn't like 125 gallon aquariums in their dorms.



Yeah me too Dane.. see here - http://www.turtletary.com/specials.htm[hr]
So after their swim they had to bask for awhile -






I guess we'll have to share our spot won't we? Here he comes -






O.K. now.. everybody get situated -






Now turn around -






NOW... POSE!!!






The largest is 3" SCL...

NERD


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 29, 2010)

They are adorable! I love that last picture. Such posers


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 29, 2010)

Those are Incredible ! ! ! WOWOWOWOW .. Do you raise those too Terry?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm BLESSED!!!

I've learned to be very quite and approach with no sudden movements.. they are trusting more lately.

The "plan" is to maybe(?) add a larger tub big enough to house as many as 1.2 or 2.2 - time will tell. The 'system' seems to be in order so I'll be adding a few more late this summer again.

Hello -


----------



## Chelsea (Mar 30, 2010)

I love Diamond Backs. My boyfriend and I have a Musk and a Mississippi Map but can't find anywhere to get DBT's from that don't cost a small fortune! They're beautiful, the last photo is so cute!


----------



## Kymiie (Mar 30, 2010)

What a beautiful species!

xx


----------



## Dane (Mar 30, 2010)

Cool! Jonathan at DBT World is great, plus he produces outstanding torts! Let me know if they decide to breed for you...hopefully I'll be out of college by then and be able to get one or two!


----------



## jackrat (Mar 30, 2010)

That's some fine turtles,Terry.


----------



## dreadyA (Mar 30, 2010)

I love diamondbacks! Such unique patterns. How big do males get?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 30, 2010)

Now.. EVERYBODY.. you know why I like these!

Actually the females are larger than the males. A large female is 6-7"? SCL.. males rarely larger than 5"? SCL.

The above hatched ( quarter-size ) July? '09 - see early pics here - http://www.turtletary.com/specials.htm

They came from here - http://www.diamondbackterrapin.com/index2.html

Sept. '09 -






Sibling? a month later -






Hand picked !

Terry K


----------



## terryo (Mar 30, 2010)

Terry, they are absolutely stunning!! If I had to pick the most beautiful one, I couldn't. And...I remember you told me a while ago that you wouldn't have any more water turtles. Ha!!


----------



## Tom (Mar 30, 2010)

I love these. My friend used to have several groups. All the different types. I used to sit and watch them for hours.

The only water turtles I'm interested in keeping are the Chines Big-Headed Turtles.

Oh... and one other that I saw at the San Diego Zoo. It looked like a giant box turtle, but was walking around underwater. I think it was called a Giant Chinese River Turtle. I tried to narrow down the latin name, but never was 100% sure.

I wish I could retire from work and just stay home and play with turtles and tortoises every day. Someday...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Mar 30, 2010)

terryo said:


> Terry, they are absolutely stunning!! If I had to pick the most beautiful one, I couldn't. And...I remember you told me a while ago that you wouldn't have any more water turtles. Ha!!



PBPBPBPBPBTTTTTT!!!!!

{ you're thinking someone else.. OR I said no more spotted turtles }

Anyone wanna see baby spotted turtles.. ?


----------

